# Angle of cut



## bo1958 (Jul 27, 2012)

I need the angle I should be mitering for a decagon shape, 10 sided shape.


----------



## bo1958 (Jul 27, 2012)

What should the mitre saw angle be for a decagon (10 sided) frame be?


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Depends. Are all sides equal? And are you just trying to miter, or compound miter? Are you trying to make some kind of flat picture frame or?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Actual angle--36 * miter angle 18*


----------



## bo1958 (Jul 27, 2012)

*angle of mitre saw for decagon frame*

All sides are the same. I'm making a decagon (10 sided) waterbed frame, and the side boards are 1"x 9"x 29". The boards will be on edge, so I need the angle to set my mitre saw at. Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

360 degrees in a circle--divide by the number of corners--then half of that for the miter angle--


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

For shapes in a simple plane ...

180 degrees divided by the number of sides

examples

180 / 4 sides = 45 degrees
180 / 6 sides = 30 degrees
180 / 10 sides = 18 degrees


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Google is your friend....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decagon

The angle depends on which reference you want. Internal angle is 144 deg.....or 36 deg from each point....(360 deg/10)


----------

